# Studying in Dubai



## lroma99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, my name is Luca and I'm fro Italy. I'm intended to move in Dubai in order to attend MSc Petroleum Engineering at Heriot Watt University. I'd like to know some informations about life in Dubai: is it agible to move from Dubai International Academic City to the city centre? For example, I'm used to kitesurf, and I'd like to know if there are some places and schools where I could train. Moreover I'd like to have an opinion about accomodations: university provides rooms, but they are quite expensive (9000 euro/year), are there cheaper solutions? Finally, I'd like to know how is life at the DIAC, if there are some extra-activities for students and something for night life, in order not to get bored and socialize during the week ends. 

Thank you,

Luca


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

lroma99 said:


> Hi, my name is Luca and I'm fro Italy. I'm intended to move in Dubai in order to attend MSc Petroleum Engineering at Heriot Watt University. I'd like to know some informations about life in Dubai: is it agible to move from Dubai International Academic City to the city centre? For example, I'm used to kitesurf, and I'd like to know if there are some places and schools where I could train. Moreover I'd like to have an opinion about accomodations: university provides rooms, but they are quite expensive (9000 euro/year), are there cheaper solutions? Finally, I'd like to know how is life at the DIAC, if there are some extra-activities for students and something for night life, in order not to get bored and socialize during the week ends.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Luca


Hi Luca,

I maybe cannot answer all your questions but will try my best. The price you mentioned I guess is for a shared room in the university accomodation. The price is quite cheap, going even cheaper will mean to move a lot further away from campus. City center is nicer but way more expensive!

I would dare to say that all water sports are big in Dubai but can be pricey. I am no expert on kite surfing but there is kite beach with a lot of....guess what....kite surfers 

Regarding night life Dubai is excellent but bear in mind that locations who want to sell alcohol need a license. Licenses are usually given to larger hotels and therefore clubs are related to hotels. Also because of the additional taxation alcohol is on the expensive side. But who needs alcohol to be fun and party


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Honestly, if you're able to I'd attend the Petroleum School at the main Riccarton campus. All things considered it will be cheaper to live in Edinburgh, and the course is probably cheaper too.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The university sector in Dubai is very....new and unproven. A number of overseas universities have opened up branch campuses in the UAE but those are primarily money making institutions. Some have already closed. As far as I'm aware there's no higher education course in the UAE that carries any real weight, prestige-wise, among employers. The real value to the local universities is the offering of part-time courses for people who are already working. 

If you're doing what seems like a specialised master's degree, go to the best course you can get into. The best petroleum engineering courses will be in either Europe or America. The best professors will be there and the big companies will recruit from there. Not the UAE. It sounds like you want to come here to hang out by the beach for a few years. Don't do it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> The university sector in Dubai is very....new and unproven. A number of overseas universities have opened up branch campuses in the UAE but those are primarily money making institutions. Some have already closed. As far as I'm aware there's no higher education course in the UAE that carries any real weight, prestige-wise, among employers. The real value to the local universities is the offering of part-time courses for people who are already working.
> 
> If you're doing what seems like a specialised master's degree, go to the best course you can get into. The best petroleum engineering courses will be in either Europe or America. The best professors will be there and the big companies will recruit from there. Not the UAE. It sounds like you want to come here to hang out by the beach for a few years. Don't do it.


HW's petroleum school is one of the top 3 ranked post-grad petroleum engineering schools in the world. There just isn't any point in doing it in the Dubai campus, when the Edinburgh one would be better in every way.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah. But you know....it's _cold_ in Edinburgh. And _wet_. And you can't kite surf without suffering from hypothermia.



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> HW's petroleum school is one of the top 3 ranked post-grad petroleum engineering schools in the world. There just isn't any point in doing it in the Dubai campus, when the Edinburgh one would be better in every way.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with you TallyHo in most of the abobe but bare in mind LBS London Business School is one of the world's best business schools which has a branch here - the rest are just ********...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Yeah. But you know....it's _cold_ in Edinburgh. And _wet_. And you can't kite surf without suffering from hypothermia.


The big jessie.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Beer and battered mars bars are much cheaper in Edinburgh!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Beer and battered mars bars are much cheaper in Edinburgh!


Any half competent nugget can chuck a mars bar in a fryer


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Yeah. But you know....it's _cold_ in Edinburgh. And _wet_. And you can't kite surf without suffering from hypothermia.


If you're only coming here to kite surf, you'll have a looooooooooooong way to the beach if you're based in Academic City.


----------

